# Car Accident: Store Collision



## matt-l (Mar 16, 2009)

Shot these a week ago about..? Was out till 2:30 at minus *C temps....brrrr, More later.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 17, 2009)

Uh-oh!
Someone drove drunk?
Or had fallen asleep?
Or the brakes had been tampered with?

Any news on this in the papers then?

(We had a similar kind of accident happen somewhere - nowhere close to me - in my country, too. Lady drove straight into a shop. It's not the first time this happened).


----------



## polymoog (Mar 17, 2009)

This happens all the time in the village where I used to live, people don't make it round a sharp bend, and piledrive straight into the plot on the bend, I think they have lost count over how many times they've had to rebuild the wall ...

Great that the car stayed intact though, so hopefully no-one was hurt.


----------



## matt-l (Mar 17, 2009)

It was a possible stolen car, with the dealers plate still on it, the ocuppents got and bolted. store is a mess still, it's really sad.


----------



## TwoRails (Mar 18, 2009)

Ouch!!


----------



## a_spaceman (Mar 24, 2009)

i really like n.1
the open sign really give it something, possibly in a darkly, ironic way.


----------



## 16ale16 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow what a shot the first one!!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice series of 'photojournalism' shots...showing the damage to the store, the buckled wall of bricks, the bricks still on top of the car, how deep into the store it drove etc etc.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 24, 2009)

Somehow these photos have always made me think of this most spectacular accident, of which I did not take any photos, though, at all, as it happened totally elsewhere in Germany.

Happy listening to the German Newsspeaker 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEcSDwGLDC4]YouTube - Auto fliegt ins Kirchendach! (Car flies into Church Roof!)[/ame]


----------

